# Best plastisol transfers n where to buy them from



## john4mel4eva (Aug 9, 2009)

Im looking to buy cutsom printed plastisol transfers. Could anybody give me the best place to buy them from which are cheap but of good quality preferrably uk based but america is ok as long P+P is cheap


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

john4mel4eva said:


> Im looking to buy cutsom printed plastisol transfers. Could anybody give me the best place to buy them from which are cheap but of good quality preferrably uk based but america is ok as long P+P is cheap


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Veedub3


----------

